

Taxpayers now funding anti-science Christian schools in Louisiana - ck2
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/01/us-education-vouchers-idUSL1E8H10AG20120601

======
ck2
Another good article:

[http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2012/07/photos-
evange...](http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2012/07/photos-evangelical-
curricula-louisiana-tax-dollars)

I have no idea how they get away with this. If taxpayers cannot be required to
pay for birth control, then how can they be required to pay for private
schools that won't even meet testing standards?

I bet the schools won't even pay taxes themselves since they are under church
exemption. So it's a double-blow to their economy.

